
Show HN: Numbers of India - nuwandavek
http://numbersofindia.github.io
======
nuwandavek
This is a data story blog, on India. We just released a story on Indian
Demographics - unequal representation due to the 1976 constitutional
amendment, missing women in the population and many more. Feedback/ criticism
is really appreciated! :)

